# Question about Vendor



## vistamom (Aug 8, 2012)

I have noticed the great prices at Olive Tree Soaps. Does anyone have experience with them?


----------



## Genny (Aug 8, 2012)

I've never heard of them.  But there prices on EO's & FO's are too low.  Most of those should be at atleast 3 times the amount they're charging, some should be much more.  So something is wrong there.

They don't have any descriptions or useage rate info on any of their fo's either


----------



## honor435 (Aug 21, 2012)

yep , something wrong, maybe they add a additive oil to their eo? if you want good prices on eos, go to anandaapothacary or newdirections


----------



## Genny (Aug 21, 2012)

I've asked about this vendor on another forum and got several replies from some soapers that are very knowledgeable about fo's and eo's and they said that the fo's & eo's that they've tried from this supplier are actually very good.  I still have no idea how they're selling them for so low though.


----------



## judymoody (Aug 21, 2012)

Their EO prices seem consistent with Camden Grey and 1rawplant.


----------



## Genny (Aug 21, 2012)

judymoody said:
			
		

> Their EO prices seem consistent with Camden Grey and 1rawplant.




Really?  Their eo's are like $7 - $12 for 8 oz of EO.  
I haven't checked out Camden lately and I've never looked at 1rawplant.  I'll have to go take another look.


----------



## seo (Aug 23, 2012)

I too, read something on another forum about them and everyone said they were on the up and up. I need to check them out again if their prices are that low. It would be awesome if it was true and they were a good vendor. My checkbook would be in trouble! HA! Anxious to hear if anyone has any input other than hearsay.


----------



## DorothySimmons (Sep 3, 2012)

I've purchased from them. Not FO's but their oils. They do have good prices. I found them to be reliable and their oils to be fresh. They once sold Emu oil  at a really good price but prices have gone up.


----------



## countymounty22 (Sep 5, 2012)

Good lord!!  I just looked at their price of anise EO and I paid that amount for 2oz. and they are selling it in 8oz.  Looks like they might just be starting because they have no reviews or pictures.  I also noticed the scents they sell are in 8oz only.  One thing I like is that they specifically state that they make no claims to health advantages to using homemade soap, only that your skin will notice.  Just might check them out.


----------



## Genny (Sep 5, 2012)

They're not just starting out.  According to the people I've talked to, they've been around for years and years.


----------



## LisaNY (Sep 10, 2012)

I ordered Shea from them a while back.  No problems.


----------

